# Μουσικά γιουτιουμπάκια εξ Αφρικής ορμώμενα



## nevergrown (Dec 5, 2010)

Και λίγη πρωϊνή αφρικάνικη σάλσα

Bénin, Bayo Agonglo - Mido Gbeda


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 5, 2010)

Και μια αφιέρωση στους καλούς φίλους μου από το Μαγκρέμπ

Larsad - Hakmet Lakdar 





και στο καφέ "Λιμπερτέ"


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 5, 2010)

Γιατί τα χρώματα και οι κουλτούρες αναμειγνύονται και ξεφαντώνουν

Toma Sidibé - Clip Métissé - Le Génie Donkili 





Έτσι δεν είναι_ όμορφή μου_; (ολόφρεσκο τραγουδάκι) _Δεν ξέρω πια γιατί σε αγαπώ..._
Abd Al Malik - Ma Jolie


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 5, 2010)

Kαι πάλι Αφρική. Αφιερώνω στην Ακτή Ελεφαντοστού όπου πρόσφατα εξελέγησαν δύο... πρόεδροι.

Daouda - La femme de mon patron 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zlx6qzoMS9k&feature=related

Και λίγη κογκολέζικη ρούμπα...
Sam mangwana- Fati mata 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1lFPbLKbtM&feature=related

Το Μάλι δεν ξεχνάει την Αϊτή
Chanson "Mali pour Haïti"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkAA90QKMrw

Kαι ραπ από το Μάλι
Voix du Mali 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48jxb_3Tj34&feature=related


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 7, 2010)

Orlando Julius - Jagua Nana


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 7, 2010)

Nα αφιερώσω και πάλι στην Ακτή Ελεφαντοστού που εκτός από δύο προέδρους έχει τώρα και δύο πρωθυπουργούς!!!
Natalie Dessay - Dr. Tom ou la liberté en cavale: Bonheur Fossile - novembre 2010 





Mωρέ θα πάρω την πιρόγα μου... κι ας είμαι στην Γκαμπόν.
Pierre Akendengué: Piroguier - Ogoouée


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 7, 2010)

Ίσως να υπάρχει και κάποια ακτίνα ηλίου
William Baldé - Rayon de soleil





Un rayon de soleil
Dort sur tes cheveux longs
Sur nos corps de seigle
Et nous joue du violon

Un rayon de soleil
Sur le sommeil de plomb
Une guitare sèche
Nous ride à la maison

{Refrain: x2}
Un matin suspendu
Aux fleurs de ton jardin
Ma main sur ton p'tit cul
Cherche le chemin

Un rayon de soleil
J'embrasse tes pieds sales
Un disque de Marley
Joue "No woman, no cry"
No woman, no cry

{au Refrain, x2}

Par la fenêtre ouverte
L'air que nous respirons
Ses petites poussières
Si pâles d'émotion


Un rayon de soleil
Sur ton si beau visage
Aux abeilles se mêle
La voix de Bob Dylan

{au Refrain}

Un rayon de soleil
Tu te rhabilles pour de bon
J'te ramène par les tresses
A mon corps de garçon


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 7, 2010)

nevergrown said:


> My location : _Youkali_
> 
> _my favorite Kurt Weill song_
> Ute Lemper in Paris- Youkali-tango (Weill)
> ...



Μάλλον δεν έχει να κάνει με Αφρική αυτό... Οπότε επιστρέφει στα καλύτερα μουσικά γιουτουμπάκια όπου υπάρχουν πολλά, μα πάρα πολλά αφρικάνικα τραγουδάκια... και όχι μόνο γαλλόφωνα ή αραβόφωνα. ;)

Nα επικροτήσω την πρωτοβουλία δημιουργίας του παρόντος θέματος.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 7, 2010)

Επιστρέφει, αλλά τα υπόλοιπα αφρικανικά τραγουδάκια θα έρθουν κι αυτά εδώ να κάνουν παρέα με τα παραπάνω :)


----------



## JimAdams (Dec 7, 2010)

Κι ενα παλιό αγαπημένο....


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 8, 2010)

Kι επειδή η Ακτή Ελεφαντοστού παραμένει επίκαιρη...


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 8, 2010)

I have a dream

Awadi : Présidents d'afrique - Dans Mon reve 





We know the battle ahead will be long, but always remember that no
matter what obstacles stand in our way, nothing can stand in the way of
power of millions of voices calling for change.

I have a dream that one day this nation will rise up
and live out the true meaning of its creed.
We hold these truths to be self-evident that all men are created equal.

*J’ai fait le reve que le peuple se levera
Dans mon rêve cette fille se lèvera
Dans mon reve ce fils se levera
Main dans la main la mere se levera
Dans mon rêve c’est des noirs et des blancs
Dans mon rêve C’est des jaunes et des rouges
Dans mon rêve Tout est plein de couleur
des rouges et des jaunes et des noirs et des blancs
Dans mon rêve Y’a pas d’homme qui est dominé
Dans mon rêve Pas de peuple qui est dominé
Dans mon rêve Pas de terre qui est dominée
Et l’état c’est la haine qui est dominée
Dans mon rêve des colons éliminés
Dans mon rêve Colonies eliminee

J’abolis les colonies d’années de la terre toutes les colonies
Dans mon rêve le raciste éliminé
Dans mon rêve Xénophobe éliminé
Dans mon rêve homophobe éliminé
Antisémite et camiste éliminé*

I have a dream that one day out in the red hills of Georgia
the sons of former slaves and the sons of former slave
owners will be able to sit down together at the table of brotherhood.
I have a dream.

Jo jolimajo
Jolimajo …..
Yes we can
I have a dream
Jolimajo …..

*Dans mon rêve je visite Sarafina depuis le Caire, le cap le mont Sinai
Dans mon rêve Moi je quitte de Dakar, Bamako, Ndjamena, Dar et Zanzibar
Dans mon rêve On annule les visas
Tous les pays de l’Afrique Sans visa
Même L’Europe élimine les visas
L’Asie l’Amérique abolit les visa
Dans mon rêve plus de guerre pour le pétrole
Dans mon rêve plus de guerre pour le diamant
Dans mon rêve plus de guerre pour de l’or
La guerre civile ne fait plus tant de mort
Dans mon rêve je ne suis pas le rêveur
Dans mon rêve je ne suis pas l’utopique
Le rêve verrait l’utopie et le rêve*

I have a dream
Yes we can
Yes we can
I have a dream that one day my four little children will
one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by
the color of their skin but by their character.
I have a dream today.
Yes we can
Yes we can
I have a dream that one day down in Alabama,
with its vicious racists, with its governor having his lips
dripping with the words of interposition and nullification;
that one day right down in Alabama little black boys and
black girls will be able to join hands with little white boys and
white girls as sisters and brothers.
I have a dream today.
Yes we can
Jolimajo….
I have a dream……


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 8, 2010)

Παπιγιόν από το νησάκι Ρεϋνιόν του ινδικού ωκεανού

Davy Sicard - "Papillon"


----------



## Elsa (Dec 8, 2010)

Να και μια αφρικανική ορχήστρα, αλλά τι ορχήστρα!
Εδώ, με τους Trey Anastasio και Dave Matthews, δεν βρήκα το ...επίμαχο τραγούδι σε άλλη εκτέλεση.





(Αυτοί λένε οτι ο τίτλος του τραγουδιού είναι Bul Ma Min, αλλά εμείς άλλα ακούμε )


----------



## anef (Dec 8, 2010)

:) Elsa, να και το δικό μου αγαπημένο απ' τον ίδιο δίσκο, με τον Ibrahim Ferrer:

Hommage à Tonton Ferrer​


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 8, 2010)

Reggae hit the Town - The Ethiopians 





The Ethiopians- Train to Skaville


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 8, 2010)

Kαι κάτι πιο παραδοσιακό από Νότια Αφρική
Mahlathini & The Mahotella Queens - Mbaqanga (1991) 





Το Mbaquanga, ένα σπάνιο είδος μουσικής


----------



## Elsa (Dec 8, 2010)

Υπέροχες μουσικές, ευχαριστούμε! :)
Σήμερα στη Λεξ, δεν προλαβαίνω να πηγαινοέρχομαι από Λένον σε Αφρική! 
Καλά, ο Δαιμάνιος, σταθερή αξία... έβαλε και Τζάνγκο σήμερα, με σκλάβωσε! :)


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 9, 2010)

Καμερούν - Τραγούδι από το _Scenes from my life _ http://www.last.fm/music/Richard+Bona/Scenes+From+My+Life Aπολαύστε!

RICHARD BONA - EYALA 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Jnjt-dyego

Richard Bona - Te Dikalo 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhXEHP4ca8U


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 9, 2010)

Μαρόκο...

Hindi Zahra, Οrsoul 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRJtgVrkP48&feature=related


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2010)

Τον Κεϊτά με την Εβόρα τούς είχαμε κι εδώ, οπότε ας πιάσουμε ένα τελευταίο του:

Keita's latest album, _La Différence, _was produced around the year end of 2009. The work is dedicated to the struggle of the world albino community (victims of human sacrifice), for which Keita has been crusading all his life. In one of the album's tracks, the singer calls others to understand that "difference" does not mean "bad" and to show love and compassion towards albinos like everyone else:"I am black/ my skin is white/ so I am white and my blood is black [albino]/... I love that because it is a difference that's beautiful..", "some of us are beautiful some are not/some are black some are white/all that difference was on purpose.. for us to complete each other/let everyone gets his love and dignity/the world will be beautiful."

_La Différence_ is unique in that for the first time Keita has clearly and boldly combined different melodic influences to produce a highly original musical feel, with a wide range of appeal. The album was recorded between Bamako, Beirut, Paris, and Los Angeles. This unique musical feel is reinforced by soulful pitches in the track "Samigna" emanating from the trumpet of the Libanese great jazzman, Ibrahim Maaluf.

_La Difference_ won Keita one of the biggest musical awards of his career: the Best World Music 2010 at the Victoires de la musique.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salif_Keita​


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 15, 2010)

Ωραίος ο Κεϊτά και η Εβόρα.
Ας πάμε λίγο πιο νότια (από τον Κεϊτά) τώρα, να δούμε τους αδελφούς Γκισσέ.

Cc le Feu - Frères Guissé 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0DK6xDkZGk

Faut voir les cimetieres de Sarajevo...
baissez vos armes
cessez le feu


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 15, 2010)

Και κάτι για να ζεσταθούμε τώρα που πιάσαν τα κρύα...

Les tambourinaires du Burundi - Tαμπουρλοπαίχτες από το Μπουρούντι

BURUNDI DRUMMERS 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iecVcVsmrnY&feature=related


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 15, 2010)

Από την Γκινέα τώρα... Ουμού Ντιαμπατέ και Κερφαλά Καντέ

Guinea - Oumou Diabate - Trop C'est Trop 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GGHfOZV0RU&feature=channel

Guinea - Kerfala Kante
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88BEXPxOytw&feature=related


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 15, 2010)

Kαμερούν

Lady Ponce -Trahison 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4GyYi_l2O8

Κονγκό

Congo (Brazza) - Pierrette Adams - Notre Histoire 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJTc8AXogC4

Quand nos regards se sont croisé la première fois
Je reconnaît j'en fut troublé, sans voix,
Je suis resté à t'écouter timidement, me parler
Mais jamais je ne pouvais imaginer,
Qu'aujourd'hui on serait là, toujours là, toi et moi, là, là,
Ta main dans ma main s'est glissé, tout doucement
Je me suis laissé emmener, tout simplement,
Car, je savais que c'était toi que j'attendais
Oui, je savais que c'était toi que Dieu voulait, pour nous
Et depuis on est là, là, là, toujours là toi et moi, là, là

Envoûté par ta magie, par ces mots que tu m'as dis
Et j'ai bien vite compris, j'ai pas choisit
Comme un cyclone tu es venu,
Pour m'arracher pour m'enlever
Tu as tout pris et tout reçus,
Je me suis donnée

{Refrain:}
La belle l'histoire à quelle histoire
C'est notre histoire d'amour, d'amour
Ah quelle histoire la belle histoire
C'est notre histoire d'amour, d'amour

Quand le destin te tend la main
Où est le mal, où est le bien
Á quoi ça sert de résister, laisse aller
J'ai toujours su la première fois,
Que c'était toi que j'attendais,
Que c'était toi que Dieu voulait, pour moi, pour moi

{au Refrain}

On a pas vu le temps passé
Car, dans nos cœur rien n'a bougé
On va continuer tout les deux de s'aimer, de s'aimer

Ah quelle histoire la belle histoire
C'est notre histoire d'amour, d'amour

Ah quelle histoire la belle histoire
C'est notre histoire d'amour, d'amour

Ah quelle histoire la belle histoire
C'est notre histoire d'amour, d'amour


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 15, 2010)

Kαμερούν πάλι

Petit Pays - Je pense á toi 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6VkZpuTs2Q&feature=related

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Petit-Pays


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 15, 2010)

nevergrown said:


> Από την _Γκινέα _τώρα...


Μea culpa. Η _γκινέα _[ ΕΤΥΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ :αγγλ. λ. guinea = αγγλικό νόμισμα] είναι πολύ παλιό αγγλικό νόμισμα που άξιζε 21 σελίνια και αντικαταστάθηκε από τη λίρα στερλίνα.

Διορθώνω... *Γουινέα* http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Γουινέα

Ελπίζω να μην την μπερδεύετε κι εσείς με την *Γουιάνα* http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Γουιάνα
ή με την *Γαλλική Γουιάνα *http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Γαλλική_Γουιάνα
ή με την *Γουινέα Μπισσάου* http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Γουινέα-Μπισσάου

Σίγουρα πάντως νομίζω ότι δεν θα τις μπερδεύετε με την Γκάνα.

Κανείς άλλος ομοιοπαθής; ή μόνο εγώ συνεχίζω να παραμένω αγεωγράφητος;


----------



## nickel (Dec 15, 2010)

Έγραψες _Γκινέα_, αθεόφοβε; 

Εγώ αγεωγράφητος δεν είμαι, αλλά έχω αποφασίσει ότι δεν θα θυμάμαι πού ακριβώς βρίσκεται η Γουινέα-Μπισάου, ούτε ποιαν έχει πρωτεύουσα (την Μπισάου, βέβαια, περίεργοι!). Παιχνίδι των μαθητικών χρόνων ήταν να θυμόμαστε τις πρωτεύουσες της Αφρικής. Τώρα μας φτάνει να ξέρουμε πού πέφτει η ήπειρος...


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 16, 2010)

Και κάτι για τους Βερβέρους...

WILAYA _*TIZI-OUZOU*_ ALGéRIE CHANSON IDIR





http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tizi_Ouzou

C'est une maison bleue
Adossée à la colline
On y vient à pied
On n'y frappe pas
Ceux qui vivent là
Ont jeté la clef

Win izgern i tebburt
Yeqqim îdwer i ûdebsi
S lbenna n tmurt
Tasebba n tikti
Unadi tsarut
N waggur d itri

Tizi-Ouzou élève
Des enfants fous de rêves
Tizi Uzu anda tedîd
Andat rbeâh
Tettmenîd iwarawim

D Aseqqif n Tmana
D aqdim ngayas leqrar
Ntzurut af dâr
Am unebgi am uaatâr
Vid it izedghen degren tisura


Peuplée de cheveux longs
De grands lits et de musiques
Peuplée de lumière et peuplée de fous
La maison berbère mazalit debout

Tizi-Ouzou se lève
Allant au bout de ses rêves
Tizi Uzu anda tedîd
Andat nnif tettmenîd I warawim

Di Tawrirt Mussa
Ig llul weqcic d amencuf
Ayen din idda
Deg ucruf gher ucruf
Ur yuffi lehna
Ur issin lxuf

Di Tewrirt Musa
Inder urgaz n Tefsut
Ayen ifi icna
Dayen fi immut
Ismis Tamazgha
D lmut ma nettut

[x2:] 
Tizi-Ouzou se lève
Dans ses collines s'achève
Le rêve des fous
Qui veulent de nous
Que l'on oublie
Tizi Tizi-Ouzou


IDIR,MAXIME LE FORESTIER & BRAHIM IZRI "TIZI OUZOU "


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 16, 2010)

Συνεχίζω πάλι με Καμπυλία

idir et zaho tout ce temps bgayeth et tizi ouzou


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 16, 2010)

Ο οποίος Ιdir http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Idir τραγουδά για την Γαλλία των χρωμάτων και την υπερασπίζεται...

Idir - La France des couleurs 







On veut notre identité
on a longtemps hésité
on est la meme entité
Zwit rwit
Egalité fraternité
on mérite mieux que ces cités
l'avenir c'est la mixité
Zwit rwit

Ohohohohohoh (mélangez vous)
ohohohohohoh (debout debout)

Wtet ay inebgawen
lawan n tegmat d wa
azzelt ay immaâraden
txuss tiqqit lqahwa

Brisons le silence
pour un hymne a la meme chance
peut importe la danse
tant qu'on vibre a la meme cadence

REFRAIN:
La France des couleurs 
défendra les couleurs de la france
La France des couleurs
Bouge, bouge et mélange>

Combat pour la dignité
et faire valoir les idées
on veut juste etre ecoutés
Zwit rwit
Arretons de nous éviter
avançons sans douter
ta main dans la mienne "unité"
Zwit rwit

ohohohohohoh (everybody say)
ohohohohohoh

D lawan ers-ed a weltma-s
ssekkr-ed tizyiwin-im
urar agi bellsemt-as
deg wawal akken ad yeqqim

France de mon enfance
c'est l'union qui fait la France
et peut importe la danse
tant qu'on vibre a la meme cadence

REFRAIN

et c'est la France des renois, rebeus, renois, babtous, chinois,Per-Sni'
la France des renois, rebeus, renois, babtous, chinois, beur, Snip'

On se rassemble, on se ressemble
c'est l'unité de toute nos couleurs
on se rassemble, on se ressemble
c'est l'Skadrille pour toutes les couleurs

REFRAIN


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 16, 2010)

Sally Nyolo από το Καμερούν
Tryo @ Palais Omnisports (16/12/09) - 17 - Tombé mal (avec ) 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sally_Nyolo







Je tombe, ça fait mal
Tu creuses ma tombe, c'est du banal
Un stade par seconde en moyenne dans le monde
La déforestation n'intéresse pas l'opinion !

Quand j’ tombe, tu t’ fais mal
Mais j’ crois qu’ tu comprends que dalle
Car chacune de mes feuilles que tu pilles
C'est un peu moins d'oxygène pour ta ville

Aïe Aïe Aïe Aïe Aïe Aïe
Tombé là
Aïe Aïe Aïe Aïe Aïe Aïe
Tombé mal

Quand j’ tombe, tu t’ fais mal
Mais j’ crois qu’ tu comprends que dalle
Que t’entraves pas quand on t’ parle
Trop pris dans ta conquête du capital

Quand j’ tombe, tu t’ fais mal
Toi le roi du règne animal
Quand t’auras plus d'oxygène dans les veines
Tu t’ rappelleras qui était l’ vieux chêne

Aïe Aïe Aïe Aïe Aïe Aïe
Tombé là
Aïe Aïe Aïe Aïe Aïe Aïe
Tombé mal

Franchement tu m’ fais d’ la peine
Quand j’ vois qu’ y a pas qu’ sur moi qu’ tu déchaînes
Ta race s'est accaparée la haine
Y a qu’ vous pour vous entretuer, même pas les hyènes !

Franchement tu m’ fais d' la peine
Tu vois pas c’ qui est beau et tu t’ malmènes
Tu utilises tes connaissances
Pour mieux pourrir ton existence

Tine bile bisse ya sindone (Tous les troncs des arbres du monde sont des corps)
Bine minkouk ane bora (Comme celui des hommes)
Messeki ilé ivoé (Je ne suis pas un arbre creux)


Ka bilé bissé ya sindone (Toutes les feuilles des arbres du monde)
Bine metsi bise minsona (Ont du sang et de la chair)
Ngoni ngueng (Fils de la sagesse)

Quand j’ tombe tu t’ fais mal
Mais bon faut croire que t'aime ça
Ton teint est de plus en plus pâle
J’ crois qu’ c’est la fin de ton règne, l'animal

Quand j’ tombe, tu t’ fais mal
Petit homme rachitique amiral
D'un navire utopique qu'a un trou dans la cale
Et comme le Titanic, la mer t'avale

Aïe Aïe Aïe Aïe Aïe Aïe
Tombé là
Aïe Aïe Aïe Aïe Aïe Aïe
Tombé mal

Yégué, humm … Yégué, humm
Allez, quoi … Allez quoi …
Asoudjé-asoudjé [Messeki ilé ivoé]
Pourquoi, pourquoi [je ne suis pas un arbre creux]
Asoudjé-asoudjé [Ngoni ngueng]
Pourquoi, pourquoi[fils de la sagesse]

Franchement tu m’ fais d’ la peine
On aurait pu s’ faire une vie saine
Si t'avais insuffler un p’tit peu d’oxygène
À quelques jeunes pousses de chênes

Tine bile bisse ya sindone (Tous les troncs des arbres du monde sont des corps)
Bine minkouk ane bora (Comme celui des hommes)
Messeki ilé ivoé (Je ne suis pas un arbre creux)
Ka bilé bissé ya sindone (Toutes les feuilles des arbres du monde)
Bine metsi bise minsona (Ont du sang et de la chair)

Aïe Aïe Aïe Aïe Aïe Aïe
Tombé là
Aïe Aïe Aïe Aïe Aïe Aïe
Tombé mal


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 17, 2010)

Πάλι Ακτή λεφαντοστού αλλά με reggay...

ALPHA BLONDY - LES CHIENS 






woah, woah
woah, woah,
woah, woah,
les chiens aboient (bis)
la caravanne passe

elle n'a pas le temps de ralentir
tu peux continuer a me trahir
je sais que je peux mourir
mais de ma tombe je vais te hair
et de ma tombe je vais te hair

ils aboient de jalousie
ils se glorifient dans l'hypocrisie
je suis le sacrifice qu'ils ont choisi
le sacrifice choisi

woah, woah.


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 17, 2010)

Νιγηρία

Féfé, Jeune à la retraite, C'est comme ça.wmv 






Hin !
On s'mate on s'kiff on s'check, rien de flagrant
Juste on s'gette du coin de l'œil j'attends pas la fin de la soirée Pardon.
Pousse les mans veulent lui parler j'suis a donf
Jeune métissé : d'la bombe !
Sur 1 mêtre 6.7 J'aborde
J'fais pas de chichi pas le temps d'lui dire que j'aime son t-shirt non
Miss ? Quelle est ton nom tu fais quoi et t'as quelle age ?
Bah moi je suis ton ombre a vie si tu veut prendre le large
Putain sur le parking je l'invite dans mon 2 pièces. On a pas démarré qu'elle kiff ma caisse

C'est comme ca que, c'est comme ca que je t'aime !
Je n'ai pas la sciences je n'ai pas l'argent
C'est comme ca que je t'aime
Ni les reins ni le père ni les études solide
Je suis le genre de type qui n'as pas son pareil
Si tu l'aimes ce type il faut le changer

Six mois passe et la passion reste
On se quitte on se hait on casse on pleur, on se kiff on s'aime
Des larmes et des battements de coeur
Resultat c'est cuit on est fiancé
Rendez vous dans la belle famille, rencontrer son père et sa mère
Un diner pas amical, je savais pas qu'il fallait etre armé !
Mais t'es d'ou t'as fais quoi, dit nous quel est ton but ?
Bein moi je viens de partout je rap et je trouve que je but (non)
La soirée fini mal on se dispute. Elle a honte c'est mort, j'ai pas les manières de la haute (han)

C'est comme ca que, c'est comme ca que je t'aime !
Je n'ai pas la sciences je n'ai pas l'argent
C'est comme ca que je t'aime
Ni les reins ni le père ni les études solide
Je suis le genre de type qui n'as pas son pareil
Si tu l'aimes ce type il faut le changer
x2

Ok on va faire un truc très simple :
Tous les filles vont se mettre d'un coté et les lascards de l'autre
Les filles vous me suivez
tout le monde fais
Ohohoh ohohoh ohohoh

On a pas le meme cap, elle carbure au spa, moi c'est plutot hollande
Plutot party teuf qui finisse
au sky, elle est plutot roman
Mais bon mes potos la cave je n'en changerais pour rien au monde
Un appart un chat et un enfant plus tard. Ensemble, on ai pour un moment
Je veut qu'elle porte mon nom !
Ca fais 11 piges qu'on se connait et qu'on se clach miss ouais
Mais moi je suis ton ombre a vie depuis qu'on a pris le large
Putain la sur le divan chaud genre kiff sechelles, j'ai a peine démarrer qu'elle a toucher le ciel

C'est comme ca que, c'est comme ca que je t'aime !
Je n'ai pas la sciences je n'ai pas l'argent
C'est comme ca que je t'aime
Ni les reins ni le père ni les études solide
Je suis le genre de type qui n'as pas son pareil
Mais tu l'aimes ce type tu veut pas le changer
x2




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Féfé


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 17, 2010)

Κονγκό
Lokua Kanza - Plus vivant





COUPLET :
J'ai connu des choses
Des moments imprévus
Des rythmes qu'on ose
Comme on a tant vécu

J’ai connu des doutes
Tant, qu'on se sent perdu
Mais aussi l'amour
Comme on n’a jamais vu

Tant que l'eau
Coule dans nos veines
C’est ma flamme et je prie
Pour que jamais elle ne s'éteigne

PONT :
Plus vivant
Que l'amour qui se donne
Que l'on sent
Dans tout ce qui résonne

Plus vivant
Que l'oiseau qui s'envole
Et qui laisse en passant..la trace du vent

REFRAIN :
Elembo ya mopepe

COUPLET :
J’ai connu le charme
La douceur de la nuit
Le bruit et les larmes
La chaleur de la pluie

Si là-bas le temps
A vaincu nos envies
Alors je me sens
Encore plus près d'ici

PONT :
Plus vivant
Que l'amour qui se donne
Que l'on sent
Dans tout ce qui résonne

Plus vivant
Que l'oiseau qui s'envole
Et qui laisse en passant..la trace du vent

REFRAIN :
Elembo ya mopepe

Plus vivant que l’amour qui se donne
Plus vivant que l’oiseau qui s’envole
Elembo ya mopepe
Plus vivant que l’oiseau qui s’envole
Plus vivant que l’amour qui se donne
Elembo ya mopepe
Plus vivant


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lokua_Kanza


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 17, 2010)

rachid taha -ach adani (oriental club edit) 






Ach Adani (l’intriguant/the rogue)

REFRAIN: Ach adani naândou, ach adani n’khaltou Ach adani n’qarbou hadhak el ghaddar Yakhzar fiya bhiltou khazra be naqâar (bis)

H’bibi dart fih niya Wa ghdami baâd ma aâchartou Koul youm idjibli qsia Aâd atbedel maâqaltou Kighdami darli briya Yahsabni ghfalt ma smaâtou Ki n’ghib iqoul char fiya Ki nahdar ma iqoul walou Man aândi yestghel kiya Ma bgha yensa aâwaydou Ma bqa fih aman

REFRAIN

H’bibi aâlach ghour biya Waâlach izid fi klamou Bghodni wa estghel biya Wana âabar fi khsamou Ma derli khir la mziya Wa hleft mandouq chi taâmou Nsibou fa sbah wa laâchia Koul khatra izid fi faâlou Niranou chaâla qwiya Ach adani naâchrou khalani hiran

REFRAIN

H’bibi derli khtiya Wa djfani baâd ma qsadtou Hadhi sebba wellat bliya Zad khdamni nhar âabtou Maâloum ghir el krim biya Waâlach kharni wana chkartou Wakaltou el malh biyadiya Salaftou qal ma n’salou Koul mara n’zidlou hdiya Ma bghach ikar fih Dek el khir ou lahsan

REFRAIN

Sidi sidi n’saâfak hata terda (bis) Chhal ghourit biya way la âabarni Wana maâk qalbi safi niya Wenta qalbak qaâah Allah yahdik

REFRAIN

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rachid_Taha


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 17, 2010)

Kαι πάλι ο ίδιος
Rachid Taha - Ecoute-Moi Camarade 





Oh Écoutez-Moi Camarade
Laisse tomber cette fille
Tu m'entends
Elle va te rendre malade
Et tu vas souffrir longtemps

Je sais bien que tu l'aimes
Tu lui as donne ton âme
Je sais bien que tu l'aimes
Tu lui as donne ton âme

Ne compte plus sur ses promesses
Elle t'aimera pas
Meme a cent ans
Elle t'a joue la double face
Elle changera a chaque instant

Ce n'est pas pour tes beaux yeux
Au fait si elle t'a pris le bras
Devant les gens
Toi tu veux jouer Romeo et Juliette
Mais elle ne pense qu'a ses amants

Je sais bien que tu l'aimes
Tu lui as donne ton âme
Je sais bien que tu l'aimes
Tu lui as donne ton âme

Tu deviens saoulard
A cause d'une fillette
Toi qui te crois intelligent
Excuse moi vraiment
Tu es bete
Ce n'est pas de ta faute
Monsieur Pigeon

Mais qui est ce camarade?
Je parle seul
Personne n'est la
Alors c'est moi le camarade
Le pauvre con
Et me voila

Je sais bien que tu l'aimes
Tu lui as donne ton âme
Je sais bien que tu l'aimes
Tu lui as donne ton âme

Άλλοι πάλι το προτιμούν έτσι

mohamed mazouni ecoute moi camarade


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 17, 2010)

Και κάτι για τους ερωτευμένους. Όχι δεν είναι θρακιώτικο... ;)

mazouni pour les amoureux


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 17, 2010)

Γκαμπόν

Αλήθειες της Αφρικής
"Tondavowe" Pierre Claver Akendengué 






Mondomix présente : Pierre Akendengué


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 17, 2010)

Επανέρχομαι στην Καμπυλία

Magyd Cherfi - L'oncle d'Amérique 






http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magyd_Cherfi


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 17, 2010)

Nήσος Μαγιότ - Το όνομά μου είναι "κανένας"

Baco & Hiriz Band - Mon nom est personne


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 18, 2010)

Dobet Gnahoré - "Djigenue" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvSwxK5PWjk


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 18, 2010)

Ειναι κακό, η στράτευση...

Zao - Ancien Combattant (+ Lyrics) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWiLpmZimFs

Moi engagé militaire, moi engagé militaire
Moi pas besoin galons, soutez-moi du riz
Sergent masamba, tirailleur mongasa, caporal mitsutsu (...)
Vêtements militaires, vêtements militaires (...)

Ancien combattant
Mundasukiri
Ancien combattant
Mundasukiri

Tu ne sais pas que moi je suis ancien combattant
Moi je suis ancien combattant,
J'ai fait la guerre mondiaux
Dans la guerre mondiaux,
Il n'y a pas de camarade oui
Dans la guerre mondiaux,
Il n'y a pas de pitié mon ami
J'ai tué Français,
J'ai tué Allemand,
J'ai tué Anglais,
Moi j'ai tué Tché-co-slo-vaque

Ancien combattant
Mundasukiri
Ancien combattant
Mundasukiri
La guerre mondiaux
Ce n'est pas beau, ce n'est pas beau
La guerre mondiaux
Ce n'est pas beau, ce n'est pas beau
Quand viendra la guerre mondiaux
Tout le monde cadavéré
Quand viendra la guerre mondiaux
Tout le monde cadavéré
Quand la balle siffle, il n'y a pas de choisir
Si tu ne fais pas vite changui, mon chéri, ho!
Cadavéré
Avec le coup de matraque
Tout à coup, patatras, cadavéré
Ta femme cadavéré
Ta mère cadavéré
Ton grand-père cadavéré
Ton père cadavéré
Tes enfants cadavéré
Les rois cadavéré
Les reines cadavéré
Les empereurs cadavéré
Tous les présidents cadavéré
Les ministres cadavéré
Le garde de corps cadavéré
Les motards cadavéré
Les militaires cadavéré
Les civils cadavéré
Les policiers cadavéré
Les gendarmes cadavéré
Les travailleurs cadavéré
Ta chérie cadavéré
Ton première bureau cadavéré
Ton deuxième bureau cadavéré
La bière cadavéré
Le champagne cadavéré
Le whisky cadavéré
Le vin rouge cadavéré
Le vin de palme cadavéré
Les soûlards cadavéré
Music lovers cadavéré
Tout le monde cadavéré
Moi-même cadavéré

Ancien combattant
Mundasukiri
Ancien combattant
Mundasukiri

Pourquoi la guerre
Pourquoi la guerre
Pourquoi la guerre
La guerre ce n'est pas bon, ce n'est pas bon
Quand viendra la guerre tout le monde affamé, oh!
Le coq ne va plus coquer, cocorico oh!
La poule ne va plus pouler, pouler les oeufs
Le footballeur ne va plus footer, pousser le ballon
Les joueurs cadavéré
Les arbitres cadavéré
Le sifflet cadavéré
Même le ballon cadavéré
Les équipes cadavéré
Diables Noirs cadavéré
Etoile du Congo cadavéré
Les Lions Indomptables cadavéré
Les Léopards cadavéré
Les Diables Rouges cadavéré
Les journalistes cadavéré
La radio cadavéré
La télévision cadavéré
Le stade cadavéré
Les supporters cadavéré

La bombe ce n'est pas bon, ce n'est pas bon
La bombe à neutrons ce n'est pas bon, ce n'est pas bon
La bombe atomique ce n'est pas bon, ce n'est pas bon
Les Pershing ce n'est pas bon, ce n'est pas bon
S.S. 20, ce n'est pas bon, ce n'est pas bon
Quand viendra la bombe
Tout le monde est bombé oh!
Ton pays bombé
L'URSS bombé
Les États-Unis bombé
La France bombé
L'Italie bombé
L'Allemagne bombé
Le Congo bombé
Le Zaïre bombé
L'ONU bombé
L'UNESCO bombé
L'OUA bombé
Mes boufs bombé
Mes moutons bombé
Mon cuisinier bombé
Tous les cuisiniers bombé
Ma femme bombé
Les taximan bombé
Les hôpitaux bombé
Les malades bombé
Les bébés bombé
Le poulailler bombé
Mes coqs bombé
Mon chien bombé
Les écoles bombé
Ma poitrine bombé
Tout le monde bombardé

Semez l'amour et non la guerre mes amis
Tenons nous la main dans la main
Jetez vos armes
Jetez vos armes
Jetez vos armes
Tenons nous la main dans la main

Ah! si tu voyais Français : Bonjour
Ah! si tu voyais Anglais : Good Morning
Ah! Si tu voyais Russe :
zdravstvuite
Ah! si tu voyais Allemand : guten tag
Ah! si tu voyais Espagnol: Buenos Dias
Ah! si tu voyais Italien: Buongiorno
Ah! si tu voyais Chinois : Hiho
Ah ! Si tu voyais Bulgare :
Dóbar den
Ah si tu voyais Israélien: Shalom
Ah! Si tu voyais Egyptien :
Sabahkarlarer
Ah! Si tu voyais Sénégalais :
Nagadef
Ah! Si tu voyais Malien :
Anissoucouma
Ah! Si tu voyais Nigérien :
Carouf
Ah! Si tu voyais Mauritanien :
Alagouna
Ah! Si tu voyais Togolais :
Afoi
Ah! Si tu voyais Souaéli :
D'jambo
Ah! Si tu voyais Tchadien :
Lali
Ah! Si tu voyais Malgache :
Malaouna
Ah! Si tu voyais Centre Africain :
Mibaramo
Ah! Si tu voyais Camérounais :
Anenvoyé
Ah! Si tu voyais Gabonais :
M'bolo
Ah! Si tu voyais Congolais :
Bonté
Ah! Si tu voyais Zaïrois :
Bonté Na Yo

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zao_(chanteur)


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 18, 2010)

Desert rebel-si je pars dans le desert- 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKcb0oQui6w&feature=related


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 18, 2010)

Eιρήνη στον Νίγηρα

desert rebel 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qc2pxpR-gAw


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 18, 2010)

Γκάμπια

Justin Adams and Juldeh Camara - Soul Science 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLrxa_g2OgU&playnext=1&list=PL03D724C59CFBE314&index=40


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 18, 2010)

Νιγηρία

Layori "DaDa" Official video (HQ)


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 19, 2010)

Kαι μια αφιέρωση για δύο φίλους που παντρεύτηκαν την προηγούμενη Κυριακή 

GG Vikey - vive les maries 







Ricko - Je t'ai choisi (Francis et Yasmine Wodié) - 2006


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 19, 2010)

Blues από Cameroun (θα γράψει ιστορία... )

"Blues Menessen" (R. Tchakounté) Official video ! 






http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roland_Tchakounté


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 20, 2010)

Musique : "Chui français" de Zen Zila 






http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zen_Zila


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 20, 2010)

Aφιερώνω πάλι στην Ακτή Ελεφαντοστού γιατί πάει άσχημα


http://www.i-live.gr/th-nekroi-akth-elefantostou/






Le pays va mal
Mon pays va mal
Mon pays va mal
De mal en mal
Mon pays va mal

Avant on ne parlait pas de nordistes ni de sudistes
Mais aujourd'hui tout est gâté
L'armée est divisée
Les étudiants sont divisés
La société est divisée
Même nos mères au marché sont divisées

Le pays va mal
Mon pays va mal
Mon pays va mal
De mal en mal
Mon pays va mal

Avant on ne parlait pas de chrétiens ni de musulmans
Mais aujourd'hui ils ont tout gâté
L'armée est divisée
Les étudiants sont divisés
La société est divisée
Même nos mères au marché sont divisées

Mon pays va mal
Mon pays va mal
Mon pays va mal
De mal en mal
Mon pays va mal

Nous manquons de remèdes
Contre l'injustice, le tribalisme, la xénophobie
Après l'ivoirité
Ils ont créé les ou les é o les é

Mon pays va mal
Mon pays va mal
Mon pays va mal
De mal en mal
Mon pays va mal

Djamana gnagamou'na
Obafé kan'gnan djamana gnagamou he
Djamana gnagami'na lou ho
Obafé kan'gnan djamana gnagamou
Magô mi ba'fé kagnan djamana gnagamou
Allah ma'ho kili tchi'la
Djamana gnagamou'la lou ho
Djamana gnagamou'la

Le pays va mal
Mon pays va mal
Mon pays va mal
De mal en mal
Mon pays va mal

Mon pays va mal
Mon pays va mal
Mon pays va mal
De mal en mal
Mon pays va mal

Le pays va mal
Mon pays va mal
Mon pays va mal
De mal en mal
Mon pays va mal

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiken_Jah_Fakoly


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 21, 2010)

Ismael Lo - Tajabone 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lTHiObYX1o

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ismaël_Lô


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 21, 2010)

PiccMi.Com - Bayi Yoon - Daara J Family ( NOUVEAUTE GELONGAL ) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0dTmS3xOLc

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daara_J


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 25, 2010)

Πράσινο Ακρωτήρι

Mariana Ramos - Festival Fnac Indétendances 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qZJCJZecdo


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 30, 2010)

Collectif Métissé - Debout Pour Danser 






C'est les vacances il faut en profiter
Tout le monde debout pour danser
(tout le monde, est là tout le monde est là pour danser)

Le son qu'on aime pour changer les idées
Tout le monde debout pour danser
(tout le monde, est là tout le monde est là pour danser)

Sur le tempo tu vas tout oublier
Tout le monde debout pour danser
(danser danser danser)

Le sound system, la plage ensoleillée
Tout le monde debout pour danser

[...]



LES JUMO Feat. WILLY WILLIAM - "C'SHOW" - OFFICIAL VIDEO HD_OYAS RECORDS 






Refrain:
On vient pour faire le show / We're here to do the show
Oh no, c'est les Jumo / Oh no, it's the Jumo (=Twins)
L'ambiance est au micro / The feeling's behind the mike
Y'a Docta Lova et Linho / There's Docta Lova and Linho
On est là pour te faire danser / We're here to make you dance
Si tu veux wayner / If you wanna "wayner"
C Show, oh wo oh ohh / It's hot

Donnez nous le micro / Give us the mile
On débarque avec un style nouveau / We're turning up with a new style
Si tu nous connais pas, c'est les Jumo oh / If you didn't know us, it's the Jumo
Toujours au top niveau oh ohh / Always on top level
Où sont les filles sexy / Where are the sexy girls
Celles qui font danser leurs body / The ones that shake their bodies
Faut couper décaler ici / Here you gotta "couper-décaler" (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coup%C3...C3%A9cal%C3%A9, could translate it as cut&shift)
Nous on va zoomer oh hey oh .. / We're gonna zoom

Pré refrain:
I want to see everbody
bouncing like you're millionnaire
Faut couper couper couper / You gotta cut, cut, cut
Nous on fait ca / We do that
Movin your feet aint easy so come on everybody start the shooooooow

Refrain ..

C'est les Jumo et là c show / It's the Jumo and here it's hot
C show, c show, c show c'est STOP!!


ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ! (και στην Ακτή Ελεφαντσοστού)


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 30, 2010)

A... ξέχασα... αφεθείτε και λίγο. 

"Laisse toi aller bébé", Collectif Métissé


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 5, 2011)

Πράσινο Ακρωτήρι


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 9, 2011)

Tόγκο

Toofan - Déloger 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oz9vzWWaTzg

La musique a démarré
On n’est parti pour vous déloger
On vient pas vous menacer
Mais l’ambiance (heu) d’Afrique vas vous emporter
Ok
Naturellement
Évidemment
On change pas de style
Et on a suffisamment de carburant
De quoi vous faire bouger
Pas d’opposant
Pas de nonchalant (ah uh)
On bloque tous les quartiers
La magie (he)
Emporter par le vent
Ça, ça peut tuer

de Lomé c’est parti oh (oh oh)
Tout est gâté (eh eh)
Écoute (heu) ça oh (oh oh)
Musique (hi) la va déloger
Mama mia (eh eh)
Tout est gbragada (ah ah)
Eh hé
Gbragada oh, gbragada eh, gbragada oh

Gbragada
oh ho, eh hé, oh ho
On va vous delogez
oh ho, eh hé, oh ho
On va vous délogez
oh ho (aller gbragada)
oh ho, on va vous délogez

« mademouss » les délogeurs
la musique a reprit
Le dessus
ça va pas cesser
Si t’écoute
Tu danses pas
Tu vas t’abaisse
Prends les mêmes
Recommence comme A B C
Touches pas la zik
S’il te plait
Tu vas te blesser
Joue pas
l’étonné
nos mélodies vos rendez-vous de.......

let me make you fly

sorté!


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 9, 2011)

Mπουρκίνα Φάσο

Bouge le gouvernement

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvJn-qZlxWM&feature=player_embedded


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 9, 2011)

Mπορεί οι κυβερνήσεις στη Μπουρκίνα Φάσο να μην είναι αποτελεσματικές, οι γυναίκες ομως...

Adji - Femme du Burkina Faso

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LYckirtqWk


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 9, 2011)

Ας περάσουμε σε κάτι ποιο ποιοτικό τώρα 

Ουγκάντα και _rock/world music_ από τον Geoffrey Oryema 

Geoffrey Oryema στην αγγλική Βίκι

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4ASNCb6wLw&feature=related


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 10, 2011)

Γαλλο-ιβουαριανός που έφυγε προχθές

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_William

Όσοι θυμούνται την ταινία Δόκτωρ Ζιβάγκο, θυμούνται και το...

john willian la chanson de lara 






Και το (High Noon), western του Fred Zinnemann.

john william si toi aussi tu m'abandonnes


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 10, 2011)

Γνωστός και από μία καναδική τηλεοπτική σειρά

John William : Thierry la Fronde 






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thierry_La_Fronde


John William mississipi (old man river)


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 10, 2011)

Αντίο Γουίλιαμ (μπορεί να βρεις την Τζόπλιν κάπου...)

john william summertime (c'est l'été ) 







John William - Je suis un nègre


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 10, 2011)

Δεν έχεις το δικαίωμα...

John William - tu n'as pas le droit 







John William - "Black Boy" (to the tune of "Rawhide") (Scopitone - A-38)


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 15, 2011)

So Kalmery - Hey Mama Liza


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 15, 2011)

KUDURO TCHIRIRI by costuleta 







tsunami le roi kuduro kisanola couleur d' afrique


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 30, 2011)

Toumani Diabeté's Symmetric Orchesta - Africa Challenge


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 30, 2011)

Mετά τα γεγονότα σε Αλγερία, Αίγυπτο και τα λοιπά αφιερώνω... 

Μουμπάρακ πέφτεις - το λέει ο φίλος μου, το τριαντάφυλλο.

Natasha Atlas - Mon amie la rose 

Atlas was born to a father of Moroccan, Egyptian, and Palestinian ancestry who was born in Jerusalem and a British mother who had converted to Islam. 







On est bien peu de choses.
Et mon amie la rose me l'a dit ce matin.
A l'aurore je suis née, baptisée de rosée.
Je me suis épanouie.
Heureuse et amoureuse.
Au rayon du soleil. 

Me suis fermée la nuit.
Me suis reveillée vieillie.
Pourtant j'etais trés belle.
Oui j'etais la plus belle.
Des fleurs de ton jardin. 

On est bien peu de choses.
Et mon amie la rose me l'a dit ce matin.
Vois le dieu qui m'a faite.
M'a fait courber la tête. 

*Et je sens que je tombe.
Et je sens que je tombe mon coeur
est presque nu j'ai le pied dans la tombe.
Déjà je ne suis plus.*
Tu m'admirais que hier et je serais poussière.
Pour toujours demain. 

On est bien peu de choses.
Et mon amie la rose est morte ce matin.
La lune cette nuit, a veillé mon amie.
Moi en rêve j'ai vu. Eblouissante et nu. 

Son âme qui dansait.
Bien-au délà du nu.
Et qui me souriait.
Croit celui qui peut croire.
Moi j'ai besoin d'espoir.
Sinon je ne suis rien. 

On est bien peu de choses
et mon amie la rose me l'a dit ce matin.
Vois le dieu qui m'a faite.
M'a fait courber la tête.
Et je sens que je tombe. 

Et je sens que je tombe
mon coeur est presque nu.
J'ai le pied dans la tombe.
Déjà je ne suis plus.
Tu m'admirais que hier.
Et je serais poussière.
Pour toujours demain.


Υ.Γ :
_On est bien peu de choses *Χόσνι*_!


----------



## nevergrown (Feb 6, 2011)

Yannick noah ☻ Simon papa tara


----------



## nevergrown (Feb 12, 2011)

Cheb Khaled Feat. Melissa-Benti-Arabic Music 






Mélissa:

Regarde Le Partir
Regarde Moi Souffrir
Et Faire Pleurer Mon Coeur
Sens-Tu Ma Douleur
Tu Ne Veux Pas De Lui
Pourtant C'est Lui Que J'aime
Laisse Lui Une Chance Sans Différence

Cheb Khaled:

Manish F'bali Nkhalik Diri Li Tebghi
N'khafek 3lik Ou Ya Benthi
Gha Twili Tkebri Ou Diri Wlidate
Ou Tgouli Bouya Hadak Li Nsa7ni

Mélissa:

Trop De Larmes Jai Le Coeur Briser
Quand Pourras-Tu Comprendre Ma Peine
Jai Le mal D'aimer
C'était Ma Raison D'éxister
Mes Jours Ne Seront Plus Les Même

Cheb khaled:

Ana Cheft Danya Ch7al Men 7achoua
Ne7mik Ya Benthi Men Had Da3wa
Al7ob Ya Omri Ma Ra Fih Doua
Rani Khayef 3lik Tet3adi Wana Nen'kwa

Mélissa:

Regarde Le Partir
Regarde Moi Souffrir
Et Faire Pleurer Mon Coeur
Sens-Tu Ma Douleur
Tu Ne Veux Pas De Lui
Pourtant C'est Lui Que J'aime
Laisse Lui Une Chance Sans Différence

Cheb Khaled:

Manish F'bali Nkhalik Diri Li Tebghi
Nkhafek 3lik Ou Ya Benthi
Gha Twili Tkebri Ou Diri Wlidate
Ou Tgouli Bouya Hadak Li Nsa7ni

Mélissa:

Laisse Moi Dans Mes Propres Pas
Tu Ne Seras Pas Toujrours Là Pour Guider Mes Choix Nan
SaisTu Combien Tu Compte à Mes Yeux ?
Sache Que Rien Ne Changera Je Serais Toujours Là Pour Toi

Cheb khaled:

Mazal Sghira Omri Ou Mazal Bach Tefehmi
Al7ob Rah S3ib Ou Bagal Tenghabni
Sem3i Li Ya Benthi Nti 3amri Ou Ness Galbi
Khayef 3lik Ana Tenghabni

Mélissa:

Regarde Le Partir
Regarde Moi Souffrir
Et Faire Pleurer Mon Coeur
Sens-Tu Ma Douleur
Tu Ne Veux Pas De Lui
Pourtant C'est Lui Que J'aime
Laisse Lui Une Chance Sans Différence

Cheb khaled:

Manish F'bali Nkhalik Diri Li Tebghi
Nkhafek 3lik Ou Ya Benthi
Gha Twili Tkebri Ou Diri Wlidate
Ou Tgouli Bouya Hadak Li Nsa7ni

Khalih Y Rouh Ya Benthi Khalih Y Rouh
Ma Tgoulish Ana Neb9a Wehdi
Loukan T'ssem3i Li Ya Benthi Ya 3omri
Kayen Ma Khir Weld Lehlal Ou Gali

Mélissa:

Comment Redonner Un Sens à Ma Vie
J'ai Tout Battit à Travers Lui
Pourquoi Faire De Notre Amour Un Délit
Change D'avis Papa Je T'en Pris

Cheb khaled:

Khalik M3ah Ou Ya Benthi
Ila nNwit L'khir M3ah
L9ina Fih Lkhir Ou Ya Benthi
Ana Mada Biya Nchouf El Far7a Wa 3roussa


Mélissa:

Regarde Le Partir
Regarde Moi Souffrir
Et Faire Pleurer Mon Coeur
Sens-Tu Ma Douleur
Tu Ne Veux Pas De Lui
Pourtant C'est Lui Que J'aime
Laisse Lui Une Chance Sans Différence

Cheb khaled:

Manish F'bali Nkhalik Diri Li Tebghi
Nkhafek 3lik Ou Ya Benthi
Gha Twili Tkebri Ou Diri Wlidate
Ou Tgouli Bouya Hadak Li Nsa7ni


----------



## nevergrown (Feb 12, 2011)

Cheb Khaled - Didi (Original)


----------



## nevergrown (Feb 18, 2011)

rachid taha,faudel,khaled..abdel kader


----------



## nevergrown (Feb 18, 2011)

Aλγερία

Faudel - Je veux vivre 






Album: Un autre soleil
{Refrain:}
Je veux vivre, vivre
Bahri n'hich, n'hich

Je veux vivre pour manger tous les livres
Je veux vivre pour connaître les enfants
De mes petits enfants, pour atteindre 100 ans
Pour atteindre 1000 ans, pour être heureux et libre

Je veux vivre pour courir sur la grève
Je veux vivre pour embrasser mes rêves
Pour embraser mes jours pour connaître l'amour
Et les heures qui enivrent, je veux vivre

{au Refrain, x2}

Je veux vivre toutes les joies de la terre
Je veux vivre et parcourir les mers
Je veux vivre pour sonner la planète
Sans en laisser une miette, je veux voir toutes les villes
Plonger de toutes les îles que leur ciel me délivre

{au Refrain}

Je veux vivre pour avaler le monde
Je veux vivre de mondes qui frissonnent
De milliers de pays de millions de personnes
D'un milliard de récit, je veux pouvoir les suivrent

Je veux vivre sans jamais m'assoupir
Je veux vivre sans jamais me trahir
Pour que chaque saison recolore mes passions
Pour dévorer le temps qui cesse de me poursuivre
Je veux vivre...
Bahri n'hich...

Pour ce que lorsque la mort viendra me faire, un sort
Elle ne puisse jamais, jamais déraciner tout ce que j'ai planté
Tout ce que j'ai semé qui me fera survivre

{au Refrain, x2}


----------



## nevergrown (Feb 19, 2011)

Kογκολέζικο ραπ;

Bisso na Bisso Show ce soir (2009) 







Ce soir c'est bisso
Sur scène jette mon couplet
C'est yes we can version rap congolais,
Des jaunes, des blacks
Des monde et des des gars des denzeley,
Africa unité
Ambiance we can

Ma tenue est prête pour ce soir
D'abord je passe au massage
Chez la rosa et pour l'énergie un plat du pays
Allo Passi!!
Mais c'est a quelle heure ce soir?

Ce soir l'Afrique et le style parle
Donc je fait un tour chez bap's
Mon coiffeur 5 étoiles
Après-midi songi songi
A chatelet Les halles
Les mouve les ragots
Oui faut que je taille normale

(Refrain)
Quand on arrive on dit "bi"
Si tu kiff, tu dit "so"
Bisso Bisso Bisso
Tout le monde lève les mains
Pour bisso
Balancer les mains pour bisso
Tout le monde lève les mains
Pour Bisso
Frapper des mains
Tout le monde lève les mains
Pour bisso
Balancer les mains pour bisso
Tout le monde lève les mains
Pour Bisso
Frapper des mains

Hey merde je suis encore en retard
Tu connais l'heure africaine
Esprit blédard
Faut que je trouve un club vite fait
J'enfile un incroyable costard
Fonce heureux dans mon merco
Zig zag appel de phare
Ouh, Ouh !
C'est le son de la police
Ouh !
Encore un contrôle une fois de plus
J'ai pas le temps monsieur l'agent
J'ai un show ce soir
Vous voulez voir mon permis, mes papiers ou koi
L'Afrique plane sur la ville trop de style
On remonte le falzar jusqu'au nombril

(Refrain)
Quand on arrive on dit "bi"
Si tu kiff, tu dit "so"
Bisso Bisso Bisso
Tout le monde lève les mains
Pour bisso
Balancer les mains pour bisso
Tout le monde lève les mains
Pour Bisso
Frapper des mains
Tout le monde lève les mains
Pour bisso
Balancer les mains pour bisso
Tout le monde lève les mains
Pour Bisso
Frapper des mains

Une hôtesse nous accueille dès qu'on arrive dans la salle
Elle nous montre les loges
Et tout doucement on s'installent
Backstage tout le monde est bien chaud
C'est mode en mode avec la pub sa fait mal
Le publique est en transe
Pour acclamer le Bisso
Nous en Afrique ou en France
Sur scène on mouille le maillot
Chez nous pas de différence
Tout le monde est au même niveau
La foule kiff kiff et pour la musique

(Refrain)
Tout le monde lève les mains
Pour bisso
Balancer les mains pour bisso
Tout le monde lève les mains
Pour Bisso
Frapper des mains
Tout le monde lève les mains
Pour bisso
Balancer les mains pour bisso
Tout le monde lève les mains
Pour Bisso
Frapper des mains

Allez wouga (x8)

(Refrain)
Quand on arrive on dit "bi"
Si tu kiff, tu dit "so"
Bisso Bisso Bisso
Tout le monde lève les mains
Pour bisso
Balancer les mains pour bisso
Tout le monde lève les mains
Pour Bisso
Frapper des mains
Tout le monde lève les mains
Pour bisso
Balancer les mains pour bisso
Tout le monde lève les mains
Pour Bisso
Frapper des mains

1 !!! 2 !!! 3 !!!
C'est l'arrêt cardiaque !


----------



## nevergrown (Feb 19, 2011)

Encore...

Bisso na Bisso


----------



## nevergrown (Feb 19, 2011)

Victor Démé - Djon Maya


----------



## nevergrown (Feb 27, 2011)

Abd Al Malik & Wallen - Mon Amour (Album Château Rouge)


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 3, 2011)

Malgache, Comorien, Breton et Afro-américain...

Mike Ibrahim - Le voyage / Tournée Eté 2010


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 3, 2011)

Aντίο σαβάνα...

Ali Farka Toure - Savane






J’ai quitté mon pays et ma Louisiane
Mais dans d’autres pays, adieu Savane
J’ai trouvé le métro n’est pas un petit boulot
Mais je suis, je suis un nègre
J’ai quitté un ami et ma Lousiane
Mais dans d’autres pays, adieu Savane.
Au lieu de nous donner non seulement des bombes
Donnez nous des moto-pompes, pour qu’on puisse quand meme subvenir à nos besoins naturels
Pour trouver la vie et le savoir et la sagesse.

http://www.munichrecords.be/Releases_info_&_press files/Ali Farka Toure - savane - song notes..pdf

Ali Farka Toure & Toumani Diabate 'Sabu Yerkoy'


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 8, 2011)

Papa wemba - Maman


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 19, 2011)

Kαι... βιβ λ' Αφρίκ

Magic System - Ambiance à l'africaine 







Après la pluie le beau temps héhé

[Refrain]
Augmente le niveau
Ambiance à l'africaine
Et si pour toi c'est bon
Alors nous c'est pareil
Augmente le niveau
Ambiance à l'africaine
Et si tu connais pas
Nous c'est Magic System

Magic System la magie qui mène à l'ambiance
Faut pas t'inquiéter
Y'a pas gras on est avec toi
On veut sauter so nikasso
Nous on veut danser
Oh so so so Nikasso
Et gater le coin
Ambiancer le coin
On veut chanter
On veut crier

[Refrain] (x2)

Si t'es sapé on s'en fout de la tendance
Ce que nous on veut c'est plutôt te mettre dans la danse
On veut sauter so nikasso
Nous on veut danser
Oh so so so Nikasso
Et gater le coin
Ambiancer le coin
On veut chanter
On veut crier

[Refrain]

Héhé DJ car chez nous à Abidjan
Quand on veut te dire "faut danser"
On dit "si abeler"
C'est pourquoi je vais demander à tout le monde de "si abeler"
On y va ensemble tout le monde
A ma si aber (x8)

[Refrain]

A ma si aber (x5)

Excuse-moi, c'est la neige qui me fatigue.


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 27, 2011)

Πράσινο Ακρωτήρι

Teofilo Chantre Roda Vida


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 27, 2011)

AfroCubism - 'Nima diyala' live 






AfroCubism making of - version francaise _(la musica es universal - non tiene frontiera)_


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 2, 2011)

Ρευνιόν (κρεόλ)

ti barth- Brilé final.mpg 







Brilé séga

Oté la Rényon commen ilé?
La mwin larivé pou nou amizé, ici le son y tourn partout partout
Ousa nou vé nou va gain' amiz a nou
Ici le son i tourn déssi téléfonne
Dan loto minm camion la mizik y sonne
& si na pwin si nou vé défoulé
Ici tout' l'temps y fo nou rest bien branché

Le son la i tourn' dann' radio
Le son la i tourn' dann' loto
Le son la i tourn' dann' guettho
Allon séga allon mèt a li en o
Le son la i tourn' dann' radio
Le son la i tourn' dann' loto
Le son la i tourn' dann' biro
Allon séga allon mèt a li en o

Kan mi viyen po brilé po brilé
Mi vé war la main la o
Kan mi viyen po brilé po brilé
Mi yièm kan public lé cho
Kan mi viyen po brilé po brilé
Allé mèt la main la o
Kan mi viyen po brilé po brilé x2
PO BRILÈ

Ecoute le son lé lour y fé pèt la colle
& sa i tourn' partout dann' toute lécole
DEPI LA RENYON JISKA EN METROPOLE
Kan néna l'ambianss Ti barth y débousolle
& dan in festin y fo conèt fé la fiesta
Kan la mizik lé bon, domoun y rent' dann' tas
Sèt y vé dansé la li roule li may paa
Sèt y vé apprécié li écoute li coz pa

Le son la i tourn' dann' radio
Le son la i tourn' dann' loto
Le son la i tourn' dann' guettho
Allon séga allon mèt a li en o
Le son la i tourn' dann' radio
Le son la i tourn' dann' loto
Le son la i tourn' dann' biro
Allon séga allon mèt a li en o

Kan mi viyen po brilé po brilé
Mi vé war la main la o
Kan mi viyen po brilé po brilé
Mi yièm kan public lé cho
Kan mi viyen po brilé po brilé
Allé mèt la main la o
Kan mi viyen po brilé po brilé x2
PO BRILÈ

Alé sort' dovan, Ti barth po brilé
La po brilé
Ah Ti barth po brilé
La po brilé
Allimé hé hé hé hé hé
La po brilé
Oh oh oh oh oh
Ti barth po brilé hé hé hé hé


toulou la bomb sega 







Yé pa !
Ici la Rényon l'ambianss y pèt ,
Le son en boite néna perpèt
Ici créol i yièm la fête
Kan i yarrive en boite , y rent' sur bouteille wisky
Caraf' coca pou sèt y conduit
Ici lé gars y perd' pa permis
& pôu mark' le point a soir y fo trouve la compagnie
Fé lo geste en début d'soirée
Sinon ti va dor sir Kal pied
& kan le soirée lé lancé , Toulou la pou tournée
Refrain tarde pas y sa arrivé , la mi ve enetend créol chanté

A soir la Rényon la faya lé la
L'ambianss néna , & zot i yièm sa baba
A soir la Rényon na public lé la
L'ambianss néna , & zot i yièm sa baba
A soir la Rényon la mizik lé la
L'ambianss néna , & zot i yièm sa baba
A soir la Rényon na Toulou lé la
L'ambianss néna , & zot i yièm sa baba


Model , bat si model la pou défoulé
Lé gars lé tete la pou bloqué
Y coné pa lequel y fo abordé
Si ou arrèt in' i fo trouve le blague lé justifier
Sinon li sa dia ou allé marché
Out prop' dalon sa moukate a twé
Fo ou na gestiél , mé fo pa fé le dantelle
Car si ou lé trop collan , ou sa passe pour un gratelle
Si ou mèt l'éffet y fo conèt apressié
Dann' un l'ambianss' amical , Créol i yièm défoulé

A soir la Rényon la faya lé la
L'ambianss néna , & zot i yièm sa baba
A soir la Rényon na public lé la
L'ambianss néna , & zot i yièm sa baba
A soir la Rényon la mizik lé la
L'ambianss néna , & zot i yièm sa baba
A soir la Rényon na Toulou lé la
L'ambianss néna , & zot i yièm sa baba
A soir la Rényon , na DJ lé la
La li donn' séga & zot i yièm sa baba
A soir la Rényon na mon pèp lé la
Zot i dans' séga , & mwin mi yièm sa baba

A soir la Rényon , na tantine lé la
A soir la Rényon néna lé gars lé la
A soir la Rényon néna le pép lé la
A soir la Rényon , nou mèt la fayaaaaaa

Alime dofé bayar , la pou brilé a soir la donn' le galet mounoir
Alime dofé bayar , la pou brilé a soir la donn' le galet mounoir

A soir ST GILLES li mèt do fé
A soir ST PAUL li mèt do fé
A soir dann' PORT li mèt do fé
LA POSSESSION li mèt do fé
A soir ST DNIS li mèt do fé
ST MARIE li mèt dofé
Meme ST SUZANNE li mèt do fé
A soir ST ANDRE li mèt do fé

Nou largu' pa , nou sa va

Alime dofé bayar , la pou brilé a soir la donn' le galet mounoir
Alime dofé bayar , la pou brilé a soir la donn' le galet mounoir

Alimé alimé alimé alimé alimé do fé ..


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 2, 2011)

Mαυρίκιος

sega maloya-CARINO- Alimé Difé-Ile Maurice







Alimé di feu (Ref) alimé di feu, alimé di feu mo dada oh alimé di feu moi montré li ki moi alimé di feu alimé di feu mo dada oh baté sa ravann la mo dire moi montré li ki moi sa mo ancet ki fine vinn ici zotte fine raconte moi couma


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 2, 2011)

Mαυρίκιος (πάλι κρεόλ)

Cassiya - Mamzel L'Amour 






Paroles de "Mamzel l'amour" de Joël Vigne et Cassiya

Joël Vigne:
Allons assize in peu sou lé flamboyants
Mamzelle mi vé dia twé dé ti Koseman
Soley lé for vien dan lombrage, zordi ma pran mon kourage
Pou guingne dia ou tout sat mi ressan
Mi dor mi lev ou minm dan mon tèt
Tèt ossi ké mi mazinne aou tro
Me kan mi wa ou, soley i pèt mon ker i bat dan mon do
Vien ma di aou tout sou le flamboyant

Gran moun la toujours di
Lamour i donn la vi
Mamzelle oulé jolie
Sé ou ké mi aime à la folie
Gran moun la toujours di
Lamour sa minm la vie
Mamzelle oulé jolie
Sé ou ké mon ker la choisi

Désiré François:
Guet séson letchis na fine arrivé
Èna lontan pré pé ou ki rétourné
Mwa mo conner ki dan ou lé ker oussi énna l'envie
Costé costé ar moi pou fer mwa plésir
Mamzelle noune fer pou nou vive ensam
Kan ou zoli figure costé ek seki pou moi
Ene moment donné mo senti ki nous loder fine mélanzé
Laisse nou révé embas prié souhaité banané.

Grand dimoun fine touzour dire
Lamour sa li donne la vi
Mamzelle ou bien zolie
Ou même ki mo lé ker finne swaziré
Grand dimoun fine touzoir dire
Lamour sa li donne la vi
Mamzelle ou bien zolie
Ou même ki mo lé ker fine swaziré


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 5, 2011)

Φαίνεται ότι τα πράγματα βαίνουν καλώς για την Ακτή Ελεφαντοστού, την πρώτη χώρα σε εξαγωγές κακάου στον κόσμο (με ελάχιστους βομβαρδισμούς)

ON VA CHOCOLATER







[Coupé décalé] VITALE - Coup du pilon (feat Debordo) 





Aφιερώνω το βιντεάκιο στην Ακτή Ελεφαντοστού και στους Ιβουριανούς.
Gummibär - CHO KA KA O --- Funnybear - Cho Kakao ((85 εκατ. θεάσεις - δηλ παραπάνω από το je m'apelle...) 






Dans l'île au soleil
Dans l'île aux merveilles
Y a des arbres en fleurs
Des dragons siffleurs
Et tous les enfants
Pour passer le temps
Chou pi ta pam comme des bambous
Des toumbas en chantant cet air là
Un deux trois

{Refrain:}
Cho Ka Ka O
Cho chocolat
Si tu me donnes des noix de coco
Moi je te donne mes ananas
Cho Ka Ka O
Cho cho cho chocolat
Rikiki tes petits kiwis
Les babas de mes baobabs
Cho Ka Ka O
Cho chocolat
Au bord de la plage
Y a des coquillages
Et des caïmans
Des serpents rampants
Du soir au matin
Dans tous les recoins
Les grands boas, les pandas
Les babouins les pingouins
Chantent tous ce refrain
Un deux trois quatre cinq :
{au Refrain}

Si tu vas là-bas
Un jour tu verras
Des crabes-tambours
Et des poissons-chats
Des orange-outan
Des singes poètes
Des kangourous, des hiboux
Et même des loups-garous
Pour chanter comme nous
Tous en chœur :
{au Refrain}

Cho Ka Ka O
Cho chocolat
Cho Ka Ka O
Cho chocolat.


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 10, 2011)

Μπενίν

Petit miguelito petit a petit


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 10, 2011)

Senegal - Ismael Lo - L Amour a Tous Les Droits













Tant qu'il y a un regard qui lève tes yeux
un sourire qui te parle
et t'appelle comme il peut

Tant qu'il y a un souffle qui t'effleure
un geste qui te touche
et son manque qui demeure

L'amour a tous les droits
et nous tous les devoirs
L'amour a tous les droits
et nous tous les devoirs

Tant qu'il y a une envie que l'on écoute
un reste d'attention
et quelqu'un dans la foule

Tant qu'on peut encore le ressentir
ne rien toucher à ça
et pour le retenir

L'amour a tous les droits
et nous tous les devoirs
L'amour a tous les droits
et nous tous les devoirs

Tant qu'on peut se donner encore un peu
rien qu'un instant pour l'autre
une épaule pour deux

Tant qu'on peut redonner de la lumière
à une terre qui n'est plus
qu'une parcelle d'enfer

L'amour a tous les droits
et nous tous les devoirs
L'amour a tous les droits
et nous tous les devoirs

Tant qu'il y a un regard qui lève tes yeux
un sourire qui te parle
et t'appelle comme il peut

Tant qu'il y a un souffle qui t'effleure
un geste qui te touche
et son manque qui demeure

L'amour a tous les droits
et nous tous les devoirs
L'amour a tous les droits
et nous tous les devoirs

L'amour a tous les droits
et nous tous les devoirs
L'amour a tous les droits
et nous tous les devoirs

L'amour a tous les droits


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 17, 2011)

Afia Mala - Oser


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 18, 2011)

Καμερούν

André Marie Tala -Je vais a Yaoundé







Où vas-tu paysan, avec ton boubou neuf, ton chapeau bariolé, tes souliers éculés, 
Où vas-tu paysan, loin de ton beau village, où tu vivais en paix près de tes caféiers
Je vais à Yaoundé, Yaoundé la capitale


Où vas-tu étudiant, tout de neuf habillé, ton blazer à la mode ton pantalon plissé
Où vas-tu étudiant, d’un regard conquérant, délaissant ton pays, ton beau bamiléké
Je vais à Yaoundé, Yaoundé la capitale


Par la Mifi et le Ndé de Bandjoun à Bafia je vais chercher là-bas une vie meilleure


Où vas-tu demoiselle, tes beaux cheveux tressés, sous ton tissu doré, et pas très rassurée
Où vas-tu demoiselle, sur cette route longue, qui s’en va vers le sud un pays inconnu
Je vais à Yaoundé, Yaoundé la capitale


Où vas-tu donc chauffeur, dans ton car cabossé, chargé à tout casser les ressorts fatigués
Où vas-tu donc chauffeur, sur ce soleil brûlant, roulant à toute vitesse sur les pistes du Ndé
Je vais à Yaoundé, Yaoundé la capitale


Par la Mifi et le Ndé de Bandjoun à Bafia je vais chercher là-bas une vie meilleure




Paysan, étudiant, chauffeur ou demoiselle, tu peux toujours courir vers un bonheur rêvé,
Chercher donc ton bonheur, dans la vie quotidienne, chaque instant chaque jour, là ou Dieu t’a placé
Je vais à Yaoundé, Yaoundé la capitale


Par la Mifi et le Ndé de Bandjoun à Bafia je vais chercher là-bas une vie meilleure



Je vais à Yaoundé, la capitale
Yaoundé la capitale, du Cameroun
Je vais à Yaoundé, la capitale
Yaoundé la capitale


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 19, 2011)

Aφιερωμένο στην πολύπαθη Αμπιτζάν

LES JUMO - "Zoomer" - OFFICIAL VIDEO HD_OYAS RECORDS







Ahh 
les Jumo Selesao 
loba loba ndimé de gaouco 
c'est pas petit pas 
on y va!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Tout le monde va Zoomer Zoomer 
Tout le monde va zooméaa 
Tou l'monde ké Zoomer Zoomer 
Bino nionso zooméaa .. 

Zoomer Zoomer il faut s'ambiancer 
Zoomer Zoomer tout le monde doit danser 
Quand la chaleur se met à monter 
C'est coupé décalé .. (2X) 

Allez 1,2 c’est zouméa 

Abracadabra marquez les pas 

Tout le monde allez fuka fuka 

Kilibanza 

Fatiguez moi ca 

Bouger danser les Bobaraba 

Secouez vous devant les mapassa 

*Gwada Paris Kinshasa*

Pour tout le monde c’est zooméa 

Tout le monde va Zoomer Zoomer 
Tout le monde va zooméaa 
Tou moun' ké Zoomer Zoomer 

Bino nionso zooméaa .. (2X) 

Zoomer Zoomer il faut s'ambiancer 
Zoomer Zoomer tout le monde doit danser 
Quand la chaleur se met à monter 
C'est coupé décalé .. (2X) 

grrr 
Ailes de pigeon 
grrr 
Queue de poisson 
on y va 
Balancez dansez remuez bien 
Tout le monde va danser 
On vient s’elancer 
Le son est lancé 
Parlez vous français 
coupé décalé 
*D’Abidjan a Nouméa *
Kalé kalé méa méa 
Zingidingiridindindam 
Ballon d’or comme Zinedine Zidane 

Tout le monde va Zoomer Zoomer 
Tout le monde va zooméaa 
Toute moun' ké Zoomer Zoomer 
Bino nionso zooméaa ..(2X) 

Zoomer Zoomer il faut s'ambiancer 
Zoomer Zoomer tout le monde doit danser 
Quand la chaleur se met à monter 
C'est coupé décalé ..(2X) 

Zoomer Zoomer 
Zooméa…..(4X) 

Aah! Aah! 
Rejoignez la piste 
ok 
Ca c’est pas petit boucan 
ha ha 

Tout le monde va Zoomer Zoomer 
Tout le monde va zooméaa 
Toute l'monde ké Zoomer Zoomer 
Bino nionso zooméaa .. 
Bato nionso Bina bina 
Ba ndeko nionso bo ninguisa 
Ata mua bongo eza te 
Kin nioso fo é ningana 

Décalé allez décalément 
Chauffer aller réchauffement 
Décalé allez décalément 
Chauffer aller réchauffement (2X) 

Zoomer Zoomer il faut s'ambiancer 
Zoomer Zoomer tout le monde doit danser 
Quand la chaleur se met à monter 
C'est coupé décalé ..(2X)


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 21, 2011)

Congo - African Diva Barbara Kanam - Awilo Longomba - Bibi Madeleine l'Argent in HD 







Album Teti
Artistes Barbara Kanam, Awilo Longomba
Writer Barbara Kanam
Year 2003

Moi bibi madelaine
tu me dis que je te rends fou(*2)
tu me dis que tu perds la tete
que tu m'aimes a la folie
que t'es pret a tout pour moi tu ne sais plus ou tu vas?
moi bibi madelaine
tu me dis que je te rends fou(*2)
malgré ce que tu crois,tu ne m'as pas gagné,tu veux m'impressionner
avec tous ces dollars papa,a,a

siambé oh siambé oh
siambé oh siambé
l'argent appelle l'argent
Mbongo kobenga Mbongo

l'amour ne s'achète pas il ne se calcule pas
surtout ne me fais pas croire ce que tu n'es pas
tu crois m'avoir conquise avec de faux espoirs
je ne suis pas a prendre pour une poignée d'argent

siambé oh siambé oh,siambé oh siambé é mama é
l'argent appelle l'argent
Mbongo é kobenga Mbongo

on ne prete qu'aux riches
sé ké la sé ki note moi sékéla sé ké .....

siambé oh siambé oh(siambé),siambé oh siambé é mama
l'argent appelle l'argent
Mbongo kobenga Mbongo

sé ké la sé ki note moi sékéla sé ké .....

bibi madeleine buzuri bwa uso
bibi madeleine buzuri yé
mupenzi akifa landana nika
tarudi kwa mama tuimbé pamoja
bibi madeleine buzuri oh
bibi madeleine buzuri oh
wazungu na watu wa pigé migono takwenda niumbani tu kugeuka namba éh éh...

siambé oh siambé é mama,siambé oh siambé

sé ké la sé ki note moi (suku)sékéla sé ké ..

sé ké la sé ki(suku) sékéla sé ké (suku suku)..

taté taté mamé
mamé( la prudencia) mamé taté

l'argent appelle l'argent
sa peu me tuer
la femme adore l'argent
sa peu me ....

décaller,couper, sagaciter,equilibrer, decallé ,petit mélo,décallement, travaillement, décallé, couper

(mais quand on est gaou,on est gaou, l'argent c'est tout)

taté taté mamé
mamé mamé taté
l'argent appelle l'argent
sa peu me tuer
la femme adore l'argent
sa peu me ....

sé ké la sé ki(suku) sékéla sé ké (suku suku)..

décaller,couper, sagaciter,equilibrer, decallé ,petit mélo,décallement, travaillement

(abigan rue mercedes, caméroun, buganais, partout ds ces pays la femme adore le pognon mon frere, dollars kinshasa, bamako partt l'argent c'est tout)

sé ké la sé ki(suku) sékéla sé ké (suku suku)..

sisisisissasisasisa......


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 26, 2011)

Magic System - La danse des magiciens







Refrain x2
Zouglou, la danse des magiciens
Zouglou, Abidjan sait pas capter
Zouglou, la danse des magiciens
Zouglou,chez nous là on dit la forme

(Petite voix)

Partout où on passe
Il y a toujours la joie
Alors mon ami 
Pourquoi tu veut pas danser ?
Tu sais pas danser ? 
C'est pas compliqué
Il faut te lever
Laisse toi asseoir c'est laid
Chez nous à Abidjan 
On est toujours dans la joie
Malgré nos problèmes
On est toujours positifs
Si tu es positif
Tu dois toujours danser
Il faut danser

Refrain:
Zouglou, la danse des magiciens
Zouglou, Abidjan sait pas capter
Zouglou, la danse des magiciens
Zouglou,chez nous là on dit la forme

(Petite voix)

Zouglou, la danse des magiciens
Zouglou...
Zouglou, la danse des magiciens
Zouglou...


Saminamina
San deléoua
Saminamina
San deléoua (ce paragraphe x2)
Saminamina
San deléoua
Saminamina
Sobregas 

Refrain:
Zouglou, la danse des magiciens
Zouglou, Abidjan sait pas capter
Zouglou, la danse des magiciens
Zouglou,chez nous là on dit la forme

(Petite voix)

Saminamina
San deléoua
Saminamina
San deléoua (ce paragraphe x2)
Saminamina
San deléoua
Saminamina
Sobregas 

Refrain:
Zouglou, la danse des magiciens
Zouglou, Abidjan sait pas capter
Zouglou, la danse des magiciens
Zouglou,chez nous là on dit la forme

sigit aba, sigit aba ......

Ah c'est fini...


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 26, 2011)

Θα πάνε καλά τα πράγματα... στην Ακτή Ελεφαντοστού.

Magic System ft Tiken Jah Fakoly - Ca Va Aller.flv 







La paix, l'union et la solidarité en Côte D'Ivoire
Ca va aller...
Quand ça commençait, on s'est dit c'est un petit bangbang
Qu'on a même négligé, maintenant c'est gâté
Notre pays qui avait tous un fils unis
Aujourd'hui est réduit à faire conflit ti-bo
[Refrain]
Oh ça va aller Oh
L'union fait la force
Oh ça va aller Oh
L'union fait la force
[...]


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 29, 2011)

L'Hadiya, L'Bossoyé-Mâallam Zakaria HOUAOURA


----------



## nevergrown (May 1, 2011)

Lokua Kanza-Je N´ai Pas Choisi 







C’est pour tous nos sols rouges
Et nos tempêtes de sable
A tous ceux qui connaissent 
Le goût du goudron
Aux guerriers moudjahidin
Comme aux mutins d’Abidjan
A nos musiques de Brazza
Comme aux ambiances de Kin 
Nos futurs se dessinent 
Le monde est à nous
Leurs forces déciment
Et d’ici une décennie
Ils s’excuseront sur leurs colonies
Décidément et dorénavant

Je n’ai pas choisi
Choisi d’être là
Ils m’ont largué
Comme un oiseau
Qui ne peux plus rentrer chez lui

Mais moi je suis l’accusé
Dont l’histoire est un combat
Nègre marron comme Kunta
De ceux qui n’acceptent pas
Je suis le mec grisé
Qui a poussé près de chez toi
Coupable ou mort né
Je suis un ennemi d’état
Je suis l’accusé qui se lève
Et offense le magistrat
De ceux qu’on a fouetté
Et de ceux qui n’oublient pas
Je suis l’accusé
Et seul Dieu me jugera
Comme on choisi pas sa famille
J’ai pas choisi d’être là

Je n’ai pas choisi
Choisi d’être là
Ils m’ont largué
Comme un oiseau
Qui ne peux plus rentrer chez lui

Acte un : tu sais d’où tu viens
Acte deux : tu sais qui t’en veux
Acte trois : tu connais tes droits
La liberté, c’est parler agir
Sans se faire emmerder
D’un côté des merguez
De l’autre des chipolatas
Si tous les hommes naissent égaux
Négro n’est pas dans les quotas
Comment courir et se sauver
Avec un jarret coupé
Cette terre et nos vers planent
Ici les chaînes nous brisons
Comme E.T. je veux être libre 
Mais aussi rentrer maison


Je n’ai pas choisi
Choisi d’être là
Ils m’ont largué
Comme un oiseau
Qui ne peux plus rentrer chez lui


Nzimbo yayi ke samu na batu
Nionso ke na buala
Samu na batu nionso na kati
Ya continent ya betu
Na batu nionso inki na zolaka ku changer
Na batu nionso inki na zolaka ku décoller
Nzimbu yayi ke samu na liberté
Ya betu nionso tu benu me wa


Je n’ai pas choisi
Choisi d’être là
Ils m’ont largué
Comme un oiseau
Qui ne peux plus rentrer chez lui


----------



## nevergrown (May 2, 2011)

L'Argent appelle l'argent - Pamelo Mounka







L'argent appelle l'argent
Mbongo ekobenga mbongo
L'argent appelle l'argent
Mbongo ekobenga mbongo


On ne prête que aux riches
Jamais vu un riche
Prêter de l'argent 
A un pauvre

L'argent appelle l'argent
Mbongo ekobenga bongo
L'argent appelle l'argent
Mbongo ekobenga mbongo

Je vais à la banque, où je suis client
Demander crédit, car je veux devenir riche
Mais on me complique, parce que je n'ai pas d'argent
Oh si j'étais riche, il n'y aurait pas de problème

L'argent appelle l'argent
Mbongo ekobenga mbongo
L'argent appelle l'argent
Mbongo ekobenga mbongo

L'argent appelle l'argent
Mbongo ekobenga mbongo
L'argent appelle l'argent
Mbongo ekobenga mbongo

Le riche.................
D'après son ami riche
Le riche ne prête son argent
Sa villa et sa voiture
Qu'à celui qui est riche comme lui

L'argent appelle l'argent
Mbongo ekobenga mbongo
L'argent appelle l'argent
Mbongo eko benga mbongo


----------



## nevergrown (May 7, 2011)

Je vis comme sur un fil en équilibre entre l'Afrique et l'exil parce qu'on meurt demain...

Je vis - MILK COFFEE & SUGAR (clip officiel)


----------



## nevergrown (May 8, 2011)

Fadouba, maman. (Album: Soif de liberté)


----------



## nevergrown (May 14, 2011)

TERI MOISE Les Poèmes de Michelle






Michelle veut croire
En l'innocence que sa vie ne permet pas
Si jeune trop mûre
Elle connaît déjà la faim les nuits dures

Elle s'écrit une vie
Pour pouvoir tout changer, changer

{Refrain :}
Dans les poèmes de Michelle
Les enfants ont des ailes
Pour voler
C'est quand la nuit tombe
Qu'ils deviennent colombes
Pour rêver, rêver

S'enfuir de tout
Le crayon sera sa clef
Les feuilles son issue
Un vers une rime les mots s'unissent pour
Protéger la victime

Il lui faut ces mots
Pour pouvoir tout changer, changer

{Refrain}

Avec ces mots si beaux
Elle voudrait tout changer, changer

{Refrain}


----------



## nevergrown (May 17, 2011)

Féfé - Dans ma rue (clip officiel)






Loin du bonheur et des îles
Où la misère prend ses aises.

Pres du hall où l’oppressé
Se console avec des “Si”

Plus de chemins, plus de repères, que des raccourcis
Pour la plus part piégés, piégés, piégés

Quand se nourrir est un film
Et nourrir les tiens ton rôle

La rue te donne quelques scènes
Tirées de mauvais scénarios.

Pour un coup elle peut te fournir tous les plans possibles
Mais bon demain qui sait, qui sait, qui sait

REFRAIN
*J’veux du soleil oye oye oye oye
J’veux du soleil du pays oye oye oye oye
J’veux du soleil oye oye oye oye
Sur le bitume tant chéri*
x2
Rien de neuf dans ma rue
Juste une allée d’aléas, pas d’avenir
Qu’est ce, qu’est ce, que qu’est ce qu’elle y connait RIEN
Qu’est ce qu’elle y connait RIEN
Qu’est ce qu’elle y connait RIEN RIEN RIEN

Quand on a rien d’autre à faire,
On la pratique par défaut
Y a que ce qu’ont pas touché le fond
Qui en parlent comme d’un trophée.

Ni de première, deuxième, place ici
Plus tu y es plus tu perds, tu perds, tu perds.
Quand elle est tout ce que l’on a
Qu’on rêve d’autre part.
Parce qu’elle a tout ce que l’on aime, même éloignée d’elle on l’aime

Elle nous grandit, nous en dit long sur ce qui est à venir.
Tout pour mieux la quitter,quitter, quitter

REFRAIN x2


----------



## Palavra (May 17, 2011)

Σε μια απέλπιδα προσπάθεια να φτιάξει λίγο η διάθεση: Sabine Largam, Cesária Évora


----------



## nevergrown (May 18, 2011)

Melissa Nkonda - Africa | SK* Session 







Africa,
Queen of the savan
With strangers animals
You are my all

Africa,
Take me in the hands
To traveling in the sky
And feel the grass burname my feet

Africa,
You .. blood flows in my veins
You guide my joy and my pain
I'll always be faithful to you

*Africa,
Reine de la savane
Avec des animaux étranges
Tu es tout pour moi

Africa,
Prends moi par la main
Pour voyager dans le ciel
Et sentir l'herbe haute sous mes pieds

Africa,
Ton sang coule dans mes veines
Tu guides mes joies et mes peines
Je te serai toujours fidèle*


----------



## nevergrown (May 19, 2011)

Kαι κάτι πιο ευχάριστο...

A la li la - Denis Azor







Si vraiment ou maléré, si lé ker apé serer
Nek met éne ti séga ou senti ou dan la gaité
Séga pann zar pou fer ou ploré 
Au contrer li fer ou blier ou sagrin
Alor bouze to lé reins, séga la pou fer toi passe to la faim
Met la joie dan to lé ker
Vini dansé pas bizin to peur
Ici séga sa nou danse entre frer
Fer toi blier to la misér

Ref :
Ala li la, ala li la do mo mama ala li la
Mo contan mo séga (2x)

Ho lo lo la hé lo lo (3x)
Ho la lé la la

Alim éne gran di feu do mo camouade
Nou bouteil di vin nou gro dorak
Ala tambour la li baté, rouler dan liniver
Triangle trianguer maravann sakouyé
Ravann pé bater lé reins la apé bouzé
A nou leve nou la main 
Santé dansé pou nou amizer

Met la joie dan to lé ker
Vini danser pas bizin to per
Ici séga sa nou danse en frer
Fer toi blier to la miser

Ref :
Ala li la, ala li la do mo mama ala li la
Mo contan mo séga (2x)

Ho lo lo la hé lo lo (3x)
Ho la lé la la


----------

